# That sweet nectar



## MSnowy (Jul 29, 2015)

I spent the day with some Humming bird. This was the first time I've seen them feeding on flowers.






























Bonus


----------



## scooter2044 (Jul 29, 2015)

Great shots!


----------



## WesternGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Nice shots.  Number 3 is the best one for me.

WesternGuy


----------



## MSnowy (Jul 29, 2015)

scooter2044 said:


> Great shots!



Thanks


----------



## C. Brian Kerr (Jul 29, 2015)

Michael, nice set. 3 is my pick.  Really like the last one as well.  Saturday I'm going over a friends house and will be shooting hummers.  They have 4 feeders and at times get up to 30 at a time


----------



## JamesScott86 (Jul 29, 2015)

wow, amazing shots! Such beautiful colors & details...very nice!


----------



## MSnowy (Jul 30, 2015)

WesternGuy said:


> Nice shots.  Number 3 is the best one for me.
> 
> WesternGuy



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Jul 30, 2015)

C. Brian Kerr said:


> Michael, nice set. 3 is my pick.  Really like the last one as well.  Saturday I'm going over a friends house and will be shooting hummers.  They have 4 feeders and at times get up to 30 at a time



Thanks . They are fast and fun


----------



## MSnowy (Jul 30, 2015)

JamesScott86 said:


> wow, amazing shots! Such beautiful colors & details...very nice!



Thanks


----------



## BillM (Jul 30, 2015)

Nice shots MIke, what kind of flower is that ? Makes for a great photo !!!


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jul 30, 2015)

These are all fantastic, but # 3 is a real winner in my opinion.


----------



## MSnowy (Jul 30, 2015)

BillM said:


> Nice shots MIke, what kind of flower is that ? Makes for a great photo !!!



Thanks Bill. That flower would be a pink one.​


----------



## MSnowy (Jul 30, 2015)

Dagwood56 said:


> These are all fantastic, but # 3 is a real winner in my opinion.



Thanks. #3 is very popular on other sites also.


----------



## Woodsman (Jul 30, 2015)

Lovely set, #3 is my favorite hummer but that last one of the yellow bird grabs me too.


----------



## BillM (Jul 30, 2015)

MSnowy said:


> BillM said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shots MIke, what kind of flower is that ? Makes for a great photo !!!
> ...



Dumb it down for me, that's way too technical


----------



## coastalconn (Jul 30, 2015)

Nice job Snowy,  It's tough getting them in the flowers!  I think it might be swamp rose mallow? Hibiscus moscheutos ..   Down here the hummers don't go near those.  They like this red tubular flower.


----------



## ShahanaPinky (Aug 1, 2015)

These are all outstanding shots ! Thanks fro sharing.


----------



## BillM (Aug 1, 2015)

Sorry Kris but you are way off, we already have a positive ID on the flower from MIke


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 1, 2015)

coastalconn said:


> Nice job Snowy,  It's tough getting them in the flowers!  I think it might be swamp rose mallow? Hibiscus moscheutos ..   Down here the hummers don't go near those.  They like this red tubular flower.



Thanks Kris. Ya these hummers where fighting over these flowers. Someone here called these  flowers Marsh Mallows. I call them pink flowers.


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 1, 2015)

ShahanaPinky said:


> These are all outstanding shots ! Thanks fro sharing.



Thanks


----------



## Derrel (Aug 1, 2015)

The photos are just simply lovely! Wonderful look to the flowers, and the speeds used give good wing rendering. Really nice processing/color/touch exhibited on each frame in this set! *Really nice!*


----------



## baturn (Aug 1, 2015)

Excellent set!


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 1, 2015)

BillM said:


> Sorry Kris but you are way off, we already have a positive ID on the flower from MIke



Bill you know me I'm lucky to remember my


Derrel said:


> The photos are just simply lovely! Wonderful look to the flowers, and the speeds used give good wing rendering. Really nice processing/color/touch exhibited on each frame in this set! *Really nice!*





baturn said:


> Excellent set!



Thanks. I appreciate it


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 1, 2015)

Fantastic set, can't really pick a favorite in this one, having tried once or twice myself shooting hummers I have a tremendous appreciation for the sort of skill it takes to capture them well.  They move like greased lightning.

Really astounding set!


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 2, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> Fantastic set, can't really pick a favorite in this one, having tried once or twice myself shooting hummers I have a tremendous appreciation for the sort of skill it takes to capture them well.  They move like greased lightning.
> 
> Really astounding set!



Thanks. They are quick


----------

